

Show HN: I built a tool to solve App Discovery - makeshifthoop
https://appstorerankings.net/node/discover-new-apps-for-iphone-and-ipad.html?pandora-temple-run

======
pedalpete
Interesting, in the past I worked on a music discovery tool with a similar
interface.

I'm not sure this actually works in the app space though. I think what you're
showing is apps similar to a starting point. But do I want more apps that are
similar to the apps I already like? Or do I want a new app to do something
that I don't already have a solution for? I suspect the latter is more
important, possibly with the exception of games.

Nice work on the interface though. I think you could find another use for it.
Maybe by showing a people who have app x also have app y may be a better model
to go with rather than app similarity.

~~~
makeshifthoop
What we try to do is show some similar apps that are close to the app you
already like and enjoy, and show some apps that are a bit different. So, for
example, starting from an XKCD comic app you can get to a Cyanide and
Happiness or SMBC Comics app -- but you also can in a few clicks navigate to a
9gag or Reddit app. You're navigating along the web in a direction -- you can
start looking at photo apps Pic Collage or at games, etc.

------
calciphus
Is this really how people do app discovery though? It seems like this is
solving a pretty niche case, of "I know what I want, but I want a knock-off
version of it"

One of my biggest challenges in the App Store (vs. the Play Market) is the
ability to find an app based on what I need, compatible with the version of
software I have on my device. For example: I defy you to try and find a stereo
recorder app that is compatible with first-gen iPodTouch (abandoned to iOS
v3.1.3). For that, there's no better option than a well-formed Google search.

Popping out the similar apps feels like it would be useful in a few categories
(games, maybe one or two others), but isn't really going to help you find that
new app you need, just help you in situations where you'd have multiple apps
to fulfill the same need.

------
mnicole
The Pandora default doesn't show Rdio, LastFM or SoundCloud, so I was
expecting them to show up similar to Spotify, but it went even further away
from online radio into "free MP3" apps. It also isn't obvious that you can
continue to click on the app icon to get more "similars".

Likewise, inputting Instagram didn't bring up any of their direct competitors.

It looks like it's filtering more by popularity based on price than
similarity, which is why all of these freebie crapapps I've never heard of are
showing up instead of solid alternatives.

------
irollboozers
These guys are good, very cool.

------
nodemaker
Wow this is really cool!

